
Montana to FCC: You can’t stop us from protecting net neutrality - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/01/montana-to-fcc-you-cant-stop-us-from-protecting-net-neutrality/
======
drallison
As a Montana resident, I applaud Governor Steve Bullock's action to require
net neutrality in the state of Montana. Agit Pai's controversial FCC decision
to drop net neutrality seems to me to be a bad one, one which will be
partially mitigated here by requiring network neutrality to be the local law
of the land in Montana.

I was a bothered by the down-voting of a block of 13 comments although
Moderator Dang was right to tag the comments as "shallow" and "partisan" and,
therefore, inappropriate, since they stray substantially from the topic at
hand.

------
jameskilton
I just want to say that I LOVE the irony here. The party that has long pushed
for States Rights is now, through their own federal-level decisions _against_
the states, triggering states rights fights.

~~~
smokeyj
States have pushed for gay marriage reform, sane drug policy and now this. Can
we agree supporting states rights doesn’t make you a racist now?

~~~
matt4077
Very few people ever supported “state’s rights” on principle: not a single of
5+ political issues mentioned in this threat have different answers from state
to state. If you’re for legalization in Oregon, you’ll also be for
legalization in Mississippi.

Claiming “state’s rights” is therefore never more than a convenient argument
when you want to avoid the substance of the issue. And if that substance is
racist, you are likely to be called a racist no matter what.

~~~
whatshisface
That's not a good argument at all. Thinking that legalization should happen in
every state has nothing to do with thinking that it will probably happen in
some states before others. Why would a legalization supporter want to make it
a federal issue when fewer than 50% of states support the idea?

If people with different views are concentrated in different areas, we can
maximize total democracy (i.e. representation of citizen's opinions in
government) by allowing them to pick their own local laws.

